# Cigar wallpaper for computer!!!



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Here are a few of the pics I have taken lately. It is one of my many hobbies. Yes I have too many just like any other man!! 
If you have a request for something let me know I will try to get er' done!!!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Show off, J/K. Looks nice John!!


----------

